# Sugar Ray Leonard talks about the current Welterweights.



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Read it!
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...onard-talks-welterweight-division-ring-top-10


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Great stuff Vic, cheers for posting :good


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Not slagging him off, but it's amazing that somebody who's spent so many years around boxing and is still surrounded by it daily doesn't know who Keith Thurman is. I mean he's somebody who watched Porter-Alexander but has never heard of Keith Thurman?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ray seems to have much more appreciation for Mayweather than Duran and Hagler do


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ray seems to have much more appreciation for Mayweather than Duran and Hagler do


Didn't read yet.Did he mention me bball? :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ray seems to have much more appreciation for Mayweather than Duran and Hagler do


Both African American Olympians and stylists with impressive handspeed who captured the spotlight in their heydays. I'm sure he sees a bit of himself in Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

And Hearns ? I don´t recall Hearns saying something about Floyd :think


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I always liked SRL analysis on HBO all those years ago. HIs comments here, especially on Floyd was fairly insightful.

The stern comment - "floyd could compete in any era of boxing' was a highlight.

Criticism that he isn't following the up and comers might be a bit harsh, he is speaking on a face level and merely pointed out they haven't had exposure and are yet to challenge for a world title. He's basically saying 'come back to me when they do something interesting'


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Both African American Olympians and stylists with impressive handspeed who captured the spotlight in their heydays. I'm sure he sees a bit of himself in Floyd.


Also botj fell out of love with the sport in their primes then regained it towards the end of their careers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> And Hearns ? I don´t recall Hearns saying something about Floyd :think


Hearns never had the ego the others did



> Hearns' thoughts on Mayweather:
> 
> "Floyd Mayweather Jr. is an excellent fighter. I will give credit where credit is due. I can not take anything away from Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> ...


The always classy and criminally underrated Tommy Hearns. Shows how intelligent a fighter he is as well


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool, Hearns is a good dude.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hearns never had the ego the others did
> 
> The always classy and criminally underrated Tommy Hearns. Shows how intelligent a fighter he is as well


hitmans underrated because he lost "The Showdown" where people from michigan mortgaged their houses on the favorite Hearns who was ahead on all the cards but couldnt finish leonard who allegedly sustained a detached retina in the fight.

i would give floyd more of a chance against ray as opposed to hearns as a prime mayweather would not be able to get past the jab of tommy nor has yet , nor will ever, shown the heart of a ray leaonard to do whatever it took to get a win under adversity

one could make a case that floyd has done whatever it took to avoid a fight with adversity.

he avoided fights with both paq and margo when they were both universally believed to be the number one 147s but will take a fight with maidana, the poor mans version or 154 kirkland

fuck floyd mayweather and his -1100 fight against maidana when he would be no better than a -200 against killer kirkland.

putting his name alongside ray leonard and tommy hearns is everything that is wrong with boxing.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Danny said:


> Not slagging him off, but it's amazing that somebody who's spent so many years around boxing and is still surrounded by it daily doesn't know who Keith Thurman is. I mean he's somebody who watched Porter-Alexander but has never heard of Keith Thurman?


To be fair, we're all familiar with Thurman because he's looked really good at the prospect stage and we obsess over boxing. But he is only just coming out of the prospect stage and going onto the world stage, considering his best wins so far are perennial gatekeeper JSK and a aded Quitnana. Ray is still involved with boxing, but something tells me he doesn't regularly watch matches involving guys who haven't made it onto the world stage yet, and Thurman has just gotten there.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Loved the part about Hearns "Having a contract out on the rest of the division"

I remember the days when I didn't like Floyd and it was based around a comment he made about Ray around 2004-5,but it's good that they seem to have that mutual respect now.Liked that he said it's not Floyd's fault there isn't a multitude of ATGs around.
He could be right about Guerrero.Hadn't looked at it that way before.

Great interview.Thanks @Vic


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure how Hearns is 'criminally underrated'.

Anyone with half a brain knkws he was one of the 50 greatest fighters of all time.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hitmans underrated because he lost "The Showdown" where people from michigan mortgaged their houses on the favorite Hearns who was ahead on all the cards but couldnt finish leonard who allegedly sustained a detached retina in the fight.
> 
> i would give floyd more of a chance against ray as opposed to hearns as a prime mayweather would not be able to get past the jab of tommy nor has yet , nor will ever, shown the heart of a ray leaonard to do whatever it took to get a win under adversity
> 
> ...


Utter nonsense. Floyd at 23 years old outweighed by 15lbs and fighting fir the furst time at lightweight with a torn rotator cuff against one of the best lightweights of the last 20 years stood in the pocket and battled when he tgought he was down on pointa

Fliyd after being clocked clean with 2 Mosley right hands almost out on his feet continued to walk Mosley down as if his body would not accept defeat.

The same Mosley who scrapped Margarito off his boot. Oh and you think Keith Thurman is that good lol!

Yeah so go fuck yourself pactard.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Not sure how Hearns is 'criminally underrated'.
> 
> Anyone with half a brain knkws he was one of the 50 greatest fighters of all time.


Should be top 30 and a case for top 20. I see him in the low 40's on most lists. Thats criminal


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Utter nonsense. Floyd at 23 years old outweighed by 15lbs and fighting fir the furst time at lightweight with a torn rotator cuff against one of the best lightweights of the last 20 years stood in the pocket and battled when he tgought he was down on pointa
> 
> Fliyd after being clocked clean with 2 Mosley right hands almost out on his feet continued to walk Mosley down as if his body would not accept defeat.
> 
> ...


not a pactard but you have to dig 20 years ago to justify floyd?

if youre happy seeing a -1100(mayweather) fighting a +850(maidana)when a +200(kirkland) is available then thats your decision.

and i have no comment on thurman as of yet


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> not a pactard but you have to dig 20 years ago to justify floyd?
> 
> if youre happy seeing a -1100(mayweather) fighting a +850(maidana)when a +200(kirkland) is available then thats your decision.
> 
> and i have no comment on thurman as of yet


Mayweather is a heavy favorite no matter who he fights. Considering Kirkland got kod by Ishida i wouldnt be surprised if Maidana shattered that fragile glass mandible. Canelo is far superior yo Kirkland as well.

So nonsense to whatever you have to say. Stop hating its bad for you


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather is a heavy favorite no matter who he fights. Considering Kirkland got kod by Ishida i wouldnt be surprised if Maidana shattered that fragile glass mandible. Canelo is far superior yo Kirkland as well.
> 
> So nonsense to whatever you have to say. Stop hating its bad for you


lennox got kod by mccall and it had zero effect on his career and i expect the same for james.

there is no way that floyd would be a heavy favorite against lara, james or andrade and its his right to pick and choose his spots at 154 since mayweather is a 147.

i just remember the time when great fighters took great challenges.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Didn't read yet.Did he mention me bball? :yep


:yep I'm sure he did, but the guy who wrote the article probably left it out



Bogotazo said:


> Both African American Olympians and stylists with impressive handspeed who captured the spotlight in their heydays. I'm sure he sees a bit of himself in Floyd.


yeah I was thinking the same thing. It could also be why Hagler disdains Floyd :smile


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Should be top 30 and a case for top 20. I see him in the low 40's on most lists. Thats criminal


I would stay out of historical debates if you don't have much knowledge.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I would stay out of historical debates if you don't have much knowledge.


Holy shit youre a gigantic cunt. Its almost charming.

But please name 30 fighters with a more accomplished career than the Hitman


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Kell Brook #4 in the world.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Holy shit youre a gigantic cunt. Its almost charming.
> 
> But please name 30 fighters with a more accomplished career than the Hitman


Do you think Hearns was a welterweight champion?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is Kell Brook Ring number 3? 

Although it was worth for SRL owning him......:lol:


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

floyd is 37 years old now and still on top. people forget to keep it in perspective, look at the fab 4 and where they were at when they were age 37. hagler was long retired. the others were well past it by then.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


> floyd is 37 years old now and still on top. people forget to keep it in perspective, look at the fab 4 and where they were at when they were age 37. hagler was long retired. the others were well past it by then.


well yeah, but Floyd had alot of "retirements" and was inactive, Fab 4 fought harder opposition which aged them quicker. The majority of them also had more fights by 37.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SRL probably wants FMJ's booty if he is saying nice thigns about him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well yeah, but Floyd had alot of "retirements" and was inactive, Fab 4 fought harder opposition which aged them quicker. The majority of them also had more fights by 37.


Leonard got his ass kicked by Terry Norris at 34


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Leonard got his ass kicked by Terry Norris at 34


And? He was a shot fighter by then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> And? He was a shot fighter by then.


thanks for proving the original point @elterrible was making


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> thanks for proving the original point @elterrible was making


:lol:

evt


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> But please name 30 fighters with a more accomplished career than the Hitman


:lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> thanks for proving the original point @elterrible was making


He was like that because of his competition though which is de counter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He was like that because of his competition though which is de counter.


well if you want to talk about "retirements" and being "inactive", nobody pulled that off better than Leonard. He's got less fights than Floyd also


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well if you want to talk about "retirements" and being "inactive", nobody pulled that off better than Leonard. He's got less fights than Floyd also


I know. But in that condensed career leonard has a much higher quality resume. The opposition he faced was insanity.Hearns duran hagler benitez geraldo kalule norris etc. Obviously had an effect.

Also were not just talkin about Ray. Hearns hagler and duran had longer careers than floyd.

In my original post i kind of already mentioned this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I know. But in that condensed career leonard has a much higher quality resume. The opposition he faced was insanity.Hearns duran hagler benitez geraldo kalule norris etc. Obviously had an effect.
> 
> Also were not just talkin about Ray. Hearns hagler and duran had longer careers than floyd.
> 
> In my original post i kind of already mentioned this.


ok you're right. Floyd being still undefeated and at the top of his division at 37 isn't impressive at all and he deserves no credit because he didn't fight Hearns.

Hagler had much better longevity than Floyd


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok you're right. Floyd being still undefeated and at the top of his division at 37 isn't impressive at all and he deserves no credit because he didn't fight Hearns.
> 
> Hagler had much better longevity than Floyd


didnt say any of that bud no need for that sarcastic BS.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> didnt say any of that bud no need for that sarcastic BS.


ok well do you think Floyd had better longevity than those guys?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

elterrible said:


> floyd is 37 years old now and still on top. people forget to keep it in perspective, look at the fab 4 and where they were at when they were age 37. hagler was long retired. the others were well past it by then.





bballchump11 said:


> Leonard got his ass kicked by Terry Norris at 34


true but its a different era. even in his comeback, he still had to fight a guy more dangerous than anyone on floyd's WW resume.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> true but its a different era. even in his comeback, he still had to fight a guy more dangerous than anyone on floyd's WW resume.


Honestly a guy better than anyone on Floyd's resume.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Honestly a guy better than anyone on Floyd's resume.


hmm yeah you could def. make that case


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Surprised the Ring have Brook, Paulie and Thurman above Maidana in their WW rankings. Thanks for the link though, big fan of Ray.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I know. But in that condensed career leonard has a much higher quality resume. The opposition he faced was insanity.Hearns duran hagler benitez geraldo kalule norris etc. Obviously had an effect.
> 
> Also were not just talkin about Ray. Hearns hagler and duran had longer careers than floyd.
> 
> In my original post i kind of already mentioned this.


how the fuck did hagler have a longer career than floyd?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Leonard got his ass kicked by Terry Norris at 34


Yeah, because he'd had a harder career by 30 than Floyd will have by the time he's retired.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> ok you're right. Floyd being still undefeated and at the top of his division at 37 isn't impressive at all and he deserves no credit because he didn't fight Hearns.
> 
> Hagler had much better longevity than Floyd


It's easy to have longevity when you're fighting once or twice a year against middling opposition at best.


----------



## Dilun (Apr 3, 2014)

Leonard's fro was very very decent...ya have to give him credit for his fro....it might even be an all time great fro. I think Foreman's fro is a bit overrated to be honest...I mean it IS poofy, I'm not saying it wasn't poofy bot *ahh*(breathes) the ting is...that fro probably hurt his chances against Ali in his prime...with the temperature in Zaire, i dunno man, it's a hard noight to predict...I'd say Ali even had a 45% fro that noight...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dilun said:


> Leonard's fro was very very decent...ya have to give him credit for his fro....it might even be an all time great fro. I think Foreman's fro is a bit overrated to be honest...I mean it IS poofy, I'm not saying it wasn't poofy bot *ahh*(breathes) the ting is...that fro probably hurt his chances against Ali in his prime...with the temperature in Zaire, i dunno man, it's a hard noight to predict...I'd say Ali even had a 45% fro that noight...


Neither of 'em have got a thing on Yoko Gushiken's 'fro.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd started at Superfeatherweight whereas Leonard began his career at WW. I don't think it's really fair to compare them head to head. Leonard won titles at light heavy but I don't people trying to compare him to Roy jones


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Floyd started at Superfeatherweight whereas Leonard began his career at WW. I don't think it's really fair to compare them head to head. Leonard won titles at light heavy but I don't people trying to compare him to Roy jones


Leonard winning a LHW title at super-middleweight (168 catchweight) is not the same as Floyd having 11 fights at 147 and above over 8 years.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> It's easy to have longevity when you're fighting once or twice a year against middling opposition at best.


Youre right thats why so many fighters have done it. Btw name 30 fighters more accomplished than Tommy


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo. Fuckin' Ray had to deal w/ a detached retina.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

yall are ****. Sugar Ray Leonard can give Floyd credit, but you "historians" and keyboard warriors can't. SMH


"Aw Hearns would knock Floyd the fuck out. Blah blah"

Hearns himself -"Floyd had a great defense. He would most likely last the distance and I'd have to outbox him from the outside."

"Blah, Floyd would get decimated by the Fab 4"

Leonard- "Floyd is a great fighter. He could have competed in my era"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

elterrible said:


> how the fuck did hagler have a longer career than floyd?


ey you know man, it's not the hip thing to say. Hagler had much better longevity than Floyd. He was a man and wasn't afraid to take on all comers. Floyd only fights guys smaller than him and afraid to really test himself vs a Sergio Martinez or GGG. While Hagler was a man who took on the likes of Micheal Spinks and err


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ey you know man, it's not the hip thing to say. Hagler had much better longevity than Floyd. He was a man and wasn't afraid to take on all comers. Floyd only fights guys smaller than him and afraid to really test himself vs a Sergio Martinez or GGG. While Hagler was a man who took on the likes of Micheal Spinks and err


nobody can discredit hagler for not wanting to fight Spinks at LHW, he would be a small LHW. by the time the fight could have happened it would have been the tail end of Hagler's career when he was already faded severely.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> nobody can discredit hagler for not wanting to fight Spinks at LHW, he would be a small LHW. by the time the fight could have happened it would have been the tail end of Hagler's career when he was already faded severely.


I actually agree with you and think he was too small. Nothing wrong with fighting at your own weightclass and where you're comfortable and effective at


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hearns never had the ego the others did
> 
> The always classy and criminally underrated Tommy Hearns. Shows how intelligent a fighter he is as well


You get hit by Hearns, you fucking stayed hit.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Read it!
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...onard-talks-welterweight-division-ring-top-10


Leonard rates top three welters of all time: SRR, SRL, FMJ.

I can live with that.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre right thats why so many fighters have done it. Btw name 30 fighters more accomplished than Tommy


Again, do you consider Tommy Hearns a welterweight champion?

Do you only consider titles in multiple weight classes an achievement?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yall are ****. Sugar Ray Leonard can give Floyd credit, but you "historians" and keyboard warriors can't. SMH
> 
> "Aw Hearns would knock Floyd the fuck out. Blah blah"
> 
> ...


Floyd could've competed in any era, no doubt.

You wouldn't think he was as great as you think he is now though


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Floyd could've competed in any era, no doubt.
> 
> *You wouldn't think he was as great as you think he is now though*


Precisely, he'd be fighting against fighters with as much skills as him, if not more.

Shit, even the likes of Donald Curry and Marlon Starling (who are by no means ATGs) would be able to compete with Floyd at a very high level. Stylistically I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see Curry knock Floyd out, he would be a very dangerous fight for Floyd.


----------



## Dilun (Apr 3, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Neither of 'em have got a thing on Yoko Gushiken's 'fro.


Ya man, very underrated fro...probably one of the best if not the best all time great fros....can't question its heart n soul ya know...anyone that doesn't rate that fro shouldn't be watching boxin to be honest...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Again, do you consider Tommy Hearns a welterweight champion?
> 
> Do you only consider titles in multiple weight classes an achievement?


Tommy Hearns being the welterweight champion losing a unification fight with Sugar Ray Leonard after being ahead on points for 14 round does nothing to diminish his standing in my eyes as one of the top 30 fighters of all time.

Winning titles in multiple weight classes is an achievement as to why so few have done it, if it was easy many fighters would accomplish the feat. Hearns did it beating Cuevas, Benitez and Virgil Hill.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Precisely, he'd be fighting against fighters with as much skills as him, if not more.
> 
> Shit, *even the likes of Donald Curry* and Marlon Starling (who are by no means ATGs) would be able to compete with Floyd at a very high level. Stylistically I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see Curry knock Floyd out, he would be a very dangerous fight for Floyd.


prime 147 donald curry was at one point considered to be pound for pound one of the best fighters in the world


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Precisely, he'd be fighting against fighters with as much skills as him, if not more.
> 
> Shit, even the likes of Donald Curry and Marlon Starling (who are by no means ATGs) would be able to compete with Floyd at a very high level. Stylistically I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see Curry knock Floyd out, he would be a very dangerous fight for Floyd.


You wouldnt pick either of them to best Floyd. I can guarantee you that.

Although the fact you choose 2 natural welterweights who were solid champions in their day, to give a former super featherweight fits shows your admiration for Floyd's skill.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You wouldnt pick either of them to best Floyd. I can guarantee you that.
> 
> Although the fact you choose 2 natural welterweights who were solid champions in their day, to give a former super featherweight fits shows your admiration for Floyd's skill.


Easy bruh im no Floyd hater. My post was fair. I said nothing crazy. All i said was that they would be highly competitive matches that i could envision going either way. Some 7-5 shit if floyd were to win IMO would be extremely close.

Floyd getting beat by Curry, who had all the skills in the world, would not surprise me one bit. Curry would be able to box with Floyd if needed. or go in the trenched with his comparable speed, accuracy and sharp power punching. Great technical ability as well guy use to throw picture perfect combos.

Starling would give floyd fits, yeah. Guy was very very awkward and tough to beat at his best. Had very good power. Would make Floyd uncomfortable for many rounds. Not even saying for sure either guy beats Floyd but id give them both reasonable chances.

People tend to rate him very highly at Welter and i just feel hes not at that SRL level which is not a slight on Floyd at all. I do see alot of guys beating him.

Like you implied, he was better in the lower weight classes, offensively he was a monster. He'd own alot of the ATG little guys like Arguello or Pryor. Im sure he'd whoop Tszyu as well.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Tommy Hearns being the welterweight champion losing a unification fight with Sugar Ray Leonard after being ahead on points for 14 round does nothing to diminish his standing in my eyes as one of the top 30 fighters of all time.
> 
> Winning titles in multiple weight classes is an achievement as to why so few have done it, if it was easy many fighters would accomplish the feat. Hearns did it beating Cuevas, Benitez and Virgil Hill.


This is where we differ. You have low standards.

Tommy Hearns was not welterweight champ. He was a legit champ at 154 and 175 only. Still a great achievement, which is why I have him in my 31-40 bracket.

Are you actually trying to educate me on the history of boxing by telling me abiyt multiple weight class champs? Commit suicide mush.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *You wouldnt pick either of them to best Floyd. I can guarantee you that.*
> 
> Although the fact you choose 2 natural welterweights who were solid champions in their day, to give a former super featherweight fits shows your admiration for Floyd's skill.


I'd take prime Curry over Floyd, and I don't really see anything controversial about that at all. Donald was a phenom at his peak with legit ATG talent, I'd only comfortably favour the elite all time welters (SRR, SRL etc.) over him, which Floyd imo isn't apart of.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I would give Starling a 50-50 chance, depends whether he stands round admiring his own work as he was prone to do.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Precisely, he'd be fighting against fighters with as much skills as him, if not more.
> 
> Shit, even the likes of Donald Curry and Marlon Starling (who are by no means ATGs) would be able to compete with Floyd at a very high level. Stylistically I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see Curry knock Floyd out, he would be a very dangerous fight for Floyd.


I'd pick Donald to beat Floyd definitely. I think Starling could as well but i'd pick Curry to have a better chance.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yawn. Same losers denying Floyd's greatness?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yawn. Same losers denying Floyd's greatness?


Might wanna read the thread if u think this is the case


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Might wanna read the thread if u think this is the case


Been there and done that already.
I stopped reading, when saw the same excuses... Floyd didn't fight as "good" opp as the fab4 so therefore he isn't shot bs.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Precisely, he'd be fighting against fighters with as much skills as him, if not more.
> 
> Shit, even the likes of Donald Curry and Marlon Starling (who are by no means ATGs) would be able to compete with Floyd at a very high level. Stylistically I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see Curry knock Floyd out, he would be a very dangerous fight for Floyd.


There should be no doubt about that.
Off topic, but Starling would win a decision against Pacquiao too, IMO.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> There should be no doubt about that.
> Off topic, but Starling would win a decision against Pacquiao too, IMO.


Yeah id pick starling to smother pacs punching power and win a convincing decision over him.

Is it wrong to say donald curry would beat floyd?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah id pick starling to smother pacs punching power and win a convincing decision over him.
> 
> Is it wrong to say donald curry would beat floyd?


I don´t know, but Curry is in my list of the most skilled fighters I´ve seen (Floyd is too, though, so I guess it would be a equal fight).


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Somehow the following became construed as hating; 
SRL > Floyd
Giving an edge to Curry over Floyd
Saying Starling vs Floyd is 50-50


Bunch of indignant rubes.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Both African American Olympians and stylists with impressive handspeed who captured the spotlight in their heydays. I'm sure he sees a bit of himself in Floyd.


Except that Leonard was the African American who captured the spotlight the moment he walked on to the stage. Had the entire country flocking after him at a time when boxing was extremely relevant in the mainstream media. Floyd on the other hand fought in the shadows until a later career move up in weight and shot to superstardom due to a combination of outside help,luck,and social media. Leonard was a dazzling offensive fighter who could box as well as brawl in equal measures. Great power and had the mindset of a killer. Floyd upon moving up in weight became a supreme defensive counter puncher who can go on offensive bursts of brilliance but truthfully lacked real power to end fights with his offense, so instead focus more on boxing and winning via points. Leonard was witty and charming without trying when Floyd just oozes a thick layer of fake and homosexuality.

Acutally other than the fact that they are Black,American,and Olympians.........they got nothing in common.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I like Donald Curry and he was a fine fighter, but really...:cmon

I want to understand the rationale for the implication that Curry beats Floyd, if one of you would be so kind...like what exactly are you basing this on?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Assuming you believe Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Curry, I assume ya'll have seen this fight correct?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Except that Leonard was the African American who captured the spotlight the moment he walked on to the stage. Had the entire country flocking after him at a time when boxing was extremely relevant in the mainstream media. Floyd on the other hand fought in the shadows until a later career move up in weight and shot to superstardom due to a combination of outside help,luck,and social media. Leonard was a dazzling offensive fighter who could box as well as brawl in equal measures. Great power and had the mindset of a killer. Floyd upon moving up in weight became a supreme defensive counter puncher who can go on offensive bursts of brilliance but truthfully lacked real power to end fights with his offense, so instead focus more on boxing and winning via points. Leonard was witty and charming without trying when Floyd just oozes a thick layer of fake and homosexuality.
> 
> Acutally other than the fact that they are Black,American,and Olympians.........they got nothing in common.


They were both African American Olympian stylists with good handspeed and considered #1 for long points of their careers with plenty of media attention. You could list their differences all day, not really relevant to my sentence.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Assuming you believe Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Curry, I assume ya'll have seen this fight correct?


You're kidding, right? Jacquot was a decent fighter but we are talking about 147 versions of Curry and Floyd. Yeah he got beat by Jacquot but he was past his prime there, and it was also at 154. So that fight has no barring on Curry-Floyd.

Curry at his best was an absolute technician, definitely on Floyd's level.. And Floyd wouldn't stop Curry at welterweight. His power aint that great.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Not sure how Hearns is 'criminally underrated'.
> 
> Anyone with half a brain knkws he was one of the 50 greatest fighters of all time.


:rofl Right!?

The 147 lb division could've been special the last few years. Mayweather/Pacquiao will be the deepest darkest stain the division, or boxing as a whole will ever see.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You're kidding, right? Jacquot was a decent fighter but we are talking about 147 versions of Curry and Floyd. Yeah he got beat by Jacquot but he was past his prime there, and it was also at 154. So that fight has no barring on Curry-Floyd.
> 
> Curry at his best was an absolute technician, definitely on Floyd's level.. And Floyd wouldn't stop Curry at welterweight. His power aint that great.


Dude he was what 28 or so? By your logic, Floyd would have been past prime prior to even being a WW, so how would you even make these comparisons? I said earlier, I like Curry as a fighter and I respect him as a champion, but he's not as good as Floyd. We haven't even touched on the fact he was stopped 5 times bro, you are putting me in a spot to appear as if I'm dogging out a fighter I actually really like, so I'm going to let it go and just leave it at, I respectfully disagree with your assessment.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude he was what 28 or so? By your logic, Floyd would have been past prime prior to even being a WW, so how would you even make these comparisons? I said earlier, I like Curry as a fighter and I respect him as a champion, but he's not as good as Floyd. We haven't even touched on the fact he was stopped 5 times bro, you are putting me in a spot to appear as if I'm dogging out a fighter I actually really like, so I'm going to let it go and just leave it at, I respectfully disagree with your assessment.


Tommygun believes Corrales was shot when Floyd fought him. Never agree with his timelines, ever.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude he was what 28 or so? By your logic, Floyd would have been past prime prior to even being a WW, so how would you even make these comparisons? I said earlier, I like Curry as a fighter and I respect him as a champion, but he's not as good as Floyd. We haven't even touched on the fact he was stopped 5 times bro, you are putting me in a spot to appear as if I'm dogging out a fighter I actually really like, so I'm going to let it go and just leave it at, I respectfully disagree with your assessment.


The point is that he was a JR middleweight by the time he fought Jacquot so whats the point of even bringing up that fight? The fight was not at welterweight, so there is no point. He wasn't at his best, period. For me Floyd was at his best at the lower weight classes and not at 147, yeah. Fighters peak early. Just look at his fights leading up to Jacquot, he wasn't even close to his former self.

From the technical stand point I see nothing that gives Floyd a clear edge like you are implying, nothing at all. Curry had comparable speed, hit harder, had great accuracy and threw great combinations. He would be able to box with Floyd and have a chess match but also be able to slug and have huge success there.

Btw on your "getting stopped 5 times" BS; he got stopped by Honeyghan and McCallum when he was a respectable fighter but the stoppages after Honeyghan were above 147 which was his best weight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Somehow the following became construed as hating;
> SRL > Floyd
> Giving an edge to Curry over Floyd
> Saying Starling vs Floyd is 50-50
> ...


No but people will use "RL > Mayweather" as ammo and to dog on Mayweather. Just because everyone knows this is true. What is the point in that? one started 2 divisions below the other.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No but people will use "RL > Mayweather" as ammo and to dog on Mayweather. Just because everyone knows this is true. What is the point in that? one started 2 divisions below the other.


Because certain asshats still deny it. More often than not that sparks the debate more than the other way around.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because certain asshats still deny it. More often than not that sparks the debate more than the other way around.


tilang is literally the only poster I know to deny this. It's basically a "Hey look Floyd isn't the GOAT afterall!" circle jerk. That I'm a part of.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> tilang is literally the only poster I know to deny this. It's basically a "Hey look Floyd isn't the GOAT afterall!" circle jerk. That I'm a part of.


Theres a whole legion of flomos that believe hes "TBE"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Theres a whole legion of flomos that believe hes "TBE"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> tilang is literally the only poster I know to deny this. It's basically a "Hey look Floyd isn't the GOAT afterall!" circle jerk. That I'm a part of.


Lol tliang. What a guy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Theres a whole legion of flomos that believe hes "TBE"


One this forum?

In real life if you hate the Floyd love now you got a whole generation of young Floyd fans in the gym who thibk he's a god. Reminds me of my generation and Roy Jones. Ive been to boxing gyms and Floyd is the ultimate level amongst the youngsters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> name them plz.


Cant really name all of floyd's retarded fans...?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Cant really name all of floyd's retarded fans...?


Hell name 2


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hell name 2


I dont get the point of you asking this. We both know floyd has alot of dumbass fans. Yeah i could post some ellie sechback videos of people calling him the goat but if you care so much you can find em.

I know plenty of casual fans that truly dont know boxing that call him the goat. Its unfortunately starting to become an accepted thing


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MW schooling fools :lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I like Donald Curry and he was a fine fighter, but really...:cmon
> 
> I want to understand the rationale for the implication that Curry beats Floyd, if one of you would be so kind...like what exactly are you basing this on?


Watch his fights. Then you can see what we're basing this on.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Theron said:


> Watch his fights. Then you can see what we're basing this on.


This, basically this. 
No one is saying that they rate Curry above Floyd in a all time great ranking or something...but in a H2H comparison, it would be a great fight and a very very hard fight for Floyd to say the least, that´s all, Curry was that good.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> This, basically this.
> No one is saying that they rate Curry above Floyd in a all time great ranking or something...but in a H2H comparison, it would be a great fight and a very very hard fight for Floyd to say the least, that´s all, Curry was that good.


Yeah, I remember the thread about who's the closest fighter to being great or something and Curry was the general consensus.
He's not an ATG but H2H he is one of the best ever at welter. Unfortunate that he had such a short prime.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Watch his fights. Then you can see what we're basing this on.


Reppin stated Curry was one of his favorite fighters and posted a video of Curry losing to someone not on Floyds level

So why are you asking him to watch his fights?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I dont get the point of you asking this. We both know floyd has alot of dumbass fans. Yeah i could post some ellie sechback videos of people calling him the goat but if you care so much you can find em.
> 
> I know plenty of casual fans that truly dont know boxing that call him the goat. Its unfortunately starting to become an accepted thing


On this forum name 2


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Reppin stated Curry was one of his favorite fighters and posted a video of Curry losing to someone not on Floyds level
> 
> So why are you asking him to watch his fights?


It's kind of contradictory saying Curry is one of your favorite fighters and then posting a video of him loosing a fight at 154 (when were talking about Floyd vs Curry at welter) at the tail end of his career and past his prime dont you think.

It kinda seems to show that anyone can say someones one of their favorite fighters but that dosent mean they know everything about them.

If he did know a lot about him he would have said lets use the Curry from the Marlon Starling fights. Hey he was at welter there, Curry was in his prime, Starling has the most similar style to Floyds out of everyone Currys fought.

Instead of, hey look a guy that Curry fought at 154 when he was at the tail end of his career and past his prime. Lets base it off this.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Cant really name all of floyd's retarded fans...?


See it's shit like this that pisses me off...it's bad enough that I can't really talk boxing with regular people because they don't know shit about it, but then I have to come on here and try and have a legitimate boxing discussion regarding a point that you tried to make, and this is the shit you come with. You've still yet to explain or validate your point that Curry beats Floyd. I posted the video of a fight that illustrated some of my points of contention that you blew off with no objective analysis at all, you follow up with kindergarten name calling. Dude it was your point being discussed, who makes an arguable point then refuses to argue said point? Curry wasn't that strong, in terms of physical strength, he was pretty easily pushed around and tied up. He could (in bigger fights) allow opponents to dictate pace and get into their comfort zones. He had fast hands but also could fall into trying range finding pawing punches that put him in bad positions, he did a good job applying intelligent pressure but would throw his punches then get caught watching and hit with counters, I mean all of this could be seen in the fight if you actually watched it. You say well it was at 154...while campaigning at WW we also saw Floyd go to 154, far from his "best weight", but he wasn't outboxed...he wasn't physically outmatched...and he didnt lose to "pretty good" fighters at said weight. Again I like Curry, and have no doubt he could do OK vs Floyd, but at the end of the day Floyd beats based on being a simply better fighter. If you disagree, then lay out your argument and we can compare contrast, I'm not claiming to be Burt Sugar but if you can't/won't do that then fuck off with all the "retard" comments and sarcastic bullshit. I'm not trying to be a dick, but FFS discuss/defend/validate your point, that's kinda how this shit works.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Theron said:


> It's kind of contradictory saying Curry is one of your favorite fighters and then posting a video of him loosing a fight at 154 (when were talking about Floyd vs Curry at welter) at the tail end of his career and past his prime dont you think.
> 
> It kinda seems to show that anyone can say someones one of their favorite fighters but that dosent mean they know everything about them.
> 
> ...


Dude he was 8 years in at that point, had 6 fights after that fight, I used this one because I was trying to avoid using the two times he was stopped prior to this fight in an attempt to be fair, not to mention he wasnt even 30! What period would you like to use?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude he was 8 years in at that point, had 6 fights after that fight, I used this one because I was trying to avoid using the two times he was stopped prior to this fight in an attempt to be fair, not to mention he wasnt even 30! What period would you like to use?


Dude stop just boxrecing shit lol, you need more context than that, you can't just look at the losses etc, needa see what happened around the fights.

After the Rene fight he got KO'd by Terry Norris and Michael Nunn. Both very good fighters. 
Then he gets KO'd again after a 6 year layoff. All those times above his best weight.

And the two times he was stopped before the Rene fight one was from a cut and the other was from moving up and facing probably the best 154 pounder ever.

You used one of the worst possible versions of Curry at 154 for some reason when were talking about a fight with Floyd at 147.

You saw a unknown name that he lost to and said wow look if he lost to a guy this bad he must lose to Floyd, he lost to a guy thats not on Floyds level.

You didn't look and say he was obviously not the same fighter in the fight with Rene and above his best weight.

Why not use the Curry that was in his prime at welter and use him when he fought Marlon Starling who is the most similar style to Floyd that Curry fought.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

First and foremost, I asked specifically what time period you would like to use. Secondly, you are act as if utilizing a resource to verify times/order/specific details of shit from 25 years ago is somehow negative. Lastly, your post doesn't remotely address one thing referenced in my post relevant to Curry winning a fight with Floyd, and you (since you've elected to interject) still haven't provided one single shred of validity or information to support your claims. I posted the fight to illustrate some pretty basic ideas, are you saying that these things aren't evident in other fights...is that your contention? Are you saying those things aren't true? Hell have you ever even seen the man fight or are you simply trying to be a dick? I don't understand your angle or what your even trying to argue at this point.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> First and foremost, I asked specifically what time period you would like to use. Secondly, you are act as if utilizing a resource to verify times/order/specific details of shit from 25 years ago is somehow negative. Lastly, your post doesn't remotely address one thing referenced in my post relevant to Curry winning a fight with Floyd, and you (since you've elected to interject) still haven't provided one single shred of validity or information to support your claims. I posted the fight to illustrate some pretty basic ideas, are you saying that these things aren't evident in other fights...is that your contention? Are you saying those things aren't true? Hell have you ever even seen the man fight or are you simply trying to be a dick? I don't understand your angle or what your even trying to argue at this point.


''If he did know a lot about him he would have said lets use the Curry from the Marlon Starling fights. Hey he was at welter there, Curry was in his prime, Starling has the most similar style to Floyds out of everyone Currys fought.''

''Why not use the Curry that was in his prime at welter and use him when he fought Marlon Starling who is the most similar style to Floyd that Curry fought.''

It looks like i've told you what time period twice in my last two posts.

No I specifically said dont use boxrec without knowing the context. You clearly used a 154 version of a fighter just cause he lost to a unknown name when talking about a fight at welterweight. I mean... :huh,

You used one of the worst versions of a guy above his prime weight and prime to prove your point that he lost to a guy not on Floyds level.

Instead of using a perfect example which would have been Marlon Starling
 who Curry fought at welterweight in his prime and has the most similar style to Floyd that Curry has fought.

My point in interjecting was that what you posted about why Curry would lose to Floyd is flat out wrong and weird. And everything i've said has validity to it and i'd say i've given more than a shred of info.

You've just referenced Boxrec wins and loses, clearly without knowing anything else other than what is in that list on boxrec.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

And by the way, all this info and validity you think your posts about Curry have...

You've just said that

-You believe Floyd has the power to stop Curry because of the fight with Rene Jacquot.

-And that Curry can't be able to beat Floyd because he has been stopped 5 times.

I mean COME ON. atsch

You sound like one of the casual fans who try to be really hardcore into boxing, 
Curry being stopped 5 times (once by a cut at welter, then again at 154 by probably the best 154 pounder ever, then to Norris and Nunn above his best weight, then another one after a 6 year layoff)

That does not have anything to do with a fight against Floyd dont tell me your one of those that believe that cause Floyd hasnt been stopped and Curry has that you think Floyd wins based off that. 

Your saying I havn't given one shred of evidence you havn't talked about styles how Floyds most susceptible to the right hand over his left, have you ever seen Curry throw his right and land on fighters, watch him do it to McCallum. Have you talked about how Curry has the boxing skills and speed to box with Floyd and also has enough power to stop him. 

Nope, you've said that he's not as good as Floyd cause Currys been stopped 5 times ''but he's not as good as Floyd. We haven't even touched on the fact he was stopped 5 times bro''

And that you believe Floyd has the power to stop Curry based off the Rene Jacquot fight.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude he was 8 years in at that point, had 6 fights after that fight, I used this one because I was trying to avoid using the two times he was stopped prior to this fight in an attempt to be fair, not to mention he wasnt even 30! What period would you like to use?


He's obviously talking about Curry in his prime, the Curry of the second Starling fight, McCrory, Jones etc. He was finished as an elite fighter by the time of the Jacquot fight, however pathetic that sounds doesn't matter as it is the truth. He is hardly the only fighter to burn out so young, Benitez being the best example. But none of that matters as we're talking prime for prime, H2H, at 147.

Bringing up his earlier losses don't amount to much either, Floyd wouldn't bring awkwardly agression like Honeyghan, nor would he one shot him like McCallum.

Donald was tall, rangy, quick, had KO power in both hands, with incredible well rounded skills to match. This would've been a pick em fight at best.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> He's obviously talking about Curry in his prime, the Curry of the second Starling fight, McCrory, Jones etc. He was finished as an elite fighter by the time of the Jacquot fight, however pathetic that sounds doesn't matter as it is the truth. He is hardly the only fighter to burn out so young, Benitez being the best example. But none of that matters as we're talking prime for prime, H2H, at 147.
> 
> Bringing up his earlier losses don't amount to much either, Floyd wouldn't bring awkwardly agression like Honeyghan, nor would he one shot him like McCallum.
> 
> Donald was tall, rangy, quick, had KO power in both hands, with incredible well rounded skills to match. This would've been a pick em fight at best.


You're one of the best P4P posters on this forum.

The likes of Michigan Warrior and Reppin are some of the very worst. Completely base everything off bias and boxrec.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

@*Bogotazo* @Flea Man, wtf? How come Reppin's banned?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

If we want to debate Curry vs. Mayweather, let's use some relevant facts in the proper context. Welterweight Curry at his peak, fighting some defensive counter-punchers or boxer types, against Floyd, a fighter who's spent every year (except 1) he was P4P#1 at welterweight and 3 times at 154.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If we want to debate Curry vs. Mayweather, let's use some relevant facts in the proper context. Welterweight Curry at his peak, fighting some defensive counter-punchers or boxer types, against Floyd, a fighter who's spent every year (except 1) he was P4P#1 at welterweight and 3 times at 154.


So is this the reason he was banned?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> So is this the reason he was banned?


That was a mix-up, I've freed him.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You're one of the best P4P posters on this forum.
> 
> The likes of Michigan Warrior and Reppin are some of the very worst. Completely base everything off bias and boxrec.


Thanks.

I can see where they're coming from, thinking we're trying to slight Mayweather by picking a fighter from the past that isn't even a recognised ATG over him, but it ain't even like that. Mid-80's Don Curry was legit, spending an hour or so youtube would show them that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Yeah, I remember the thread about who's the closest fighter to being great or something and Curry was the general consensus.
> He's not an ATG but H2H he is one of the best ever at welter. Unfortunate that he had such a short prime.


The part about the short prime is spot on.He tried to take Mike Trainer and SRL to court over allegedly receiving bad advice (I'm sure it was not to fight McCallum and stay at welter) and he was struggling badly to make welter.
To give it some context,the Honeyghan win was the biggest upset I was old enough to remember pre-Buster and I also remember that there had been a long term plan for Curry to fight Hagler.I remember the difference when I was first able to watch the Honeyghan fight with American commentary and it gave way more understanding to me than the Harry Carpenter commentary I watched as a kid.

I think he should have moved up earlier and we'd be having a completely different discussion.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol bringing up the rene fight when we're discussing Curry at 147. No thanks.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Theron said:


> And by the way, all this info and validity you think your posts about Curry have...
> 
> You've just said that
> 
> ...


Hey do me favor...quote the post in which I say Floyd stops Curry or that the fight with Jacquot means Floyd stops Curry. Ill wait...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Hey do me favor...quote the post in which I say Floyd stops Curry or that the fight with Jacquot means Floyd stops Curry. Ill wait...


Jacquot has nothing to do with curry @ 147 bro. Period.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You're one of the best P4P posters on this forum.
> 
> The likes of Michigan Warrior and Reppin are some of the very worst. Completely base everything off bias and boxrec.


Dude with all due respect kiss my ass...as opposed to supporting this mans argument (since you decided to inject on his part) with any sort of reasoning, you claim I'm "one of the worst posters here, basing everything off bias and box rec". I'm the only person in this thread to make a direct point and/or provide any context to said point. I know who you are and I know you know boxing or whatever...but FFS read the thread bro.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Hey do me favor...quote the post in which I say Floyd stops Curry or that the fight with Jacquot means Floyd stops Curry. Ill wait...





Reppin501 said:


> Assuming you believe Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Curry, I assume ya'll have seen this fight correct?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Jacquot has nothing to do with curry @ 147 bro. Period.


So...what does your post have to do with the one I replied to which makes claims I said something that I clearly did not?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lol...so you quote a post in which I say the exact opposite of what you say I said, as "evidence"...I said: Assuming you believe Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Curry, I will post an illustration of him being outboxed by lower caliber boxer than Floyd, essentially focusing on deficiencies associated with boxing as opposed to focusing on his chin. Why would anybody post a video of a 12 round UD, as an illustration of how a fighter would be stopped?
@Theron


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...so you quote a post in which I say the exact opposite of what you say I said, as "evidence"...I said: Assuming you believe Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Curry, I will post an illustration of him being outboxed by lower caliber boxer than Floyd, essentially focusing on deficiencies associated with boxing as opposed to focusing on his chin. Why would anybody post a video of a 12 round UD, as an illustration of how a fighter would be stopped?
> 
> @Theron


Do you have any reply to the rest of my posts to you?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude with all due respect kiss my ass...as opposed to supporting this mans argument (since you decided to inject on his part) with any sort of reasoning, you claim I'm "one of the worst posters here, basing everything off bias and box rec". I'm the only person in this thread to make a direct point and/or provide any context to said point. I know who you are and I know you know boxing or whatever...but FFS read the thread bro.


To illustrate any vulnerability on Currys part at 147 you could've used the Kwang fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yall should stop the name calling and address the technical things Reppin addressed. Curry was past his prime, but he's saying that he still displayed the same weaknesses throughout his career. It's not about who beat him, but how he was beaten and the caliber of opponent that pulled it off.

IMO Curry is a very good fighter and could push Floyd to a MD or something like that, but he's not better than him


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Theron said:


> Do you have any reply to the rest of my posts to you?


I'm happy to discuss those, give me a few moments to go back and review, and I will give share my thoughts.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall should stop the name calling and address the technical things Reppin addressed.


Here's the problem, Reppin went on the attack using more or less irrelevant evidence and then claimed everyone else was distracting from the issue when he himself didn't put forth anything technical, just posted a fight and started challenging people as if they insulted him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


Dude gets hit in the head for a living. He's a good boxer, but not that smart.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I mean he even says in the video "I've not seen much of SRL, Ali, Patterson or all these other great fighters." ffs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Here's the problem, Reppin went on the attack using more or less irrelevant evidence and then claimed everyone else was distracting from the issue when he himself didn't put forth anything technical, just posted a fight and started challenging people as if they insulted him.


yeah true, but he didn't really start until he saw tommy's post about "Floyd retarded fans"



Chacal said:


> Dude gets hit in the head for a living. He's a good boxer, but not that smart.


he's not on a forum everyday like us discussing this. Floyd is the best he's seen since he hasn't looked into boxing's history much. I wouldn't disrespect him and call him straight up stupid. Juan Diaz is in law school and Vitali has a doctorate


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true, but he didn't really start until he saw tommy's post about "Floyd retarded fans"
> 
> he's not on a forum everyday like us discussing this. Floyd is the best he's seen since he hasn't looked into boxing's history much. I wouldn't disrespect him and call him straight up stupid. Juan Diaz is in law school and Vitali has a doctorate


Was a tongue in cheek comment where I called him not that smart, as opposed to stupid. But even with that, you can see how his opinion on all time greats really isn't up to much. He doesn't know about boxing history. The video does not help any argument that floyd is the GOAT.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> See it's shit like this that pisses me off...it's bad enough that I can't really talk boxing with regular people because they don't know shit about it, but then I have to come on here and try and have a legitimate boxing discussion regarding a point that you tried to make, and this is the shit you come with. You've still yet to explain or validate your point that Curry beats Floyd. I posted the video of a fight that illustrated some of my points of contention that you blew off with no objective analysis at all, you follow up with kindergarten name calling. Dude it was your point being discussed, who makes an arguable point then refuses to argue said point? Curry wasn't that strong, in terms of physical strength, he was pretty easily pushed around and tied up. He could (in bigger fights) allow opponents to dictate pace and get into their comfort zones. He had fast hands but also could fall into trying range finding pawing punches that put him in bad positions, he did a good job applying intelligent pressure but would throw his punches then get caught watching and hit with counters, I mean all of this could be seen in the fight if you actually watched it. You say well it was at 154...while campaigning at WW we also saw Floyd go to 154, far from his "best weight", but he wasn't outboxed...he wasn't physically outmatched...and he didnt lose to "pretty good" fighters at said weight. Again I like Curry, and have no doubt he could do OK vs Floyd, but at the end of the day Floyd beats based on being a simply better fighter. If you disagree, then lay out your argument and we can compare contrast, I'm not claiming to be Burt Sugar but if you can't/won't do that then fuck off with all the "retard" comments and sarcastic bullshit. I'm not trying to be a dick, but FFS discuss/defend/validate your point, that's kinda how this shit works.





Bogotazo said:


> Here's the problem, Reppin went on the attack using more or less irrelevant evidence and then claimed everyone else was distracting from the issue when he himself didn't put forth anything technical, just posted a fight and started challenging people as if they insulted him.


My reply was in reference to being called a retard...Flea Man said that I was "one of the worst posters here, basing everything off bias and box rec"...I mean specifically put my name in his post. It's fine if he thinks that, but for you to say I challenged people "as if they insulted him"...well they did insult me, but I didn't attack anyone...I implored them to construct an argument to support their claims aside from "watch him fight" or "I think". I was pretty direct in the post quoted about why I disagree, I have no problem with anyone feeling differently but at a minimum support that with some sort of reasoning. I responded to his arguable point with my argument, no more or no less.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Dude gets hit in the head for a living. He's a good boxer, but not that smart.


shut up you ****** bastard??


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true, but he didn't really start until he saw tommy's post about "Floyd retarded fans"


Yeah, I think we all need to calm down and start a Curry vs. Mayweather thread maybe. Start fresh.



bballchump11 said:


> he's not on a forum everyday like us discussing this. Floyd is the best he's seen since he hasn't looked into boxing's history much. I wouldn't disrespect him and call him straight up stupid. Juan Diaz is in law school and Vitali has a doctorate


Also agree, boxers often give opinions based purely on what they've seen by chance or in their time, they're not boxing nerds like us. Except for Tyson :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> shut up you ****** bastard??


omg no don't do dis guyz


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> My reply was in reference to being called a retard...Flea Man said that I was "one of the worst posters here, basing everything off bias and box rec"...I mean specifically put my name in his post. It's fine if he thinks that, but for you to say I challenged people "as if they insulted him"...well they did insult me, but I didn't attack anyone...I implored them to construct an argument to support their claims aside from "watch him fight" or "I think". I was pretty direct in the post quoted about why I disagree, I have no problem with anyone feeling differently but at a minimum support that with some sort of reasoning. I responded to his arguable point with my argument, no more or no less.


I was talking more about your tone in the opening post but that's fair, you were insulted.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall should stop the name calling and address the technical things Reppin addressed. Curry was past his prime, but he's saying that he still displayed the same weaknesses throughout his career. It's not about who beat him, but how he was beaten and the caliber of opponent that pulled it off.
> 
> IMO Curry is a very good fighter and could push Floyd to a MD or something like that, but he's not better than him


His point is moot as he didn't display that weaknesses throughout his career. He clearly hasn't watched much of Curry if he thinks that is the case.

Nor have you if you're predicting an MD. Have you seen Curry-Starling II?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> omg no don't do dis guyz


 @JMP started this crapfest :rolleyes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> shut up you ****** bastard??


:lol: who pissed in your cornflakes?

He even says in the video he doesn't know shit about old time boxing. What point were you trying to make posting that?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

cornflakes>>>>

(there's a new thread guys. don't fight, debate.)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :lol: who pissed in your cornflakes?
> 
> He even says in the video he doesn't know shit about old time boxing. What point were you trying to make posting that?


Wow.

I was just playing on how the convo had denigrated to such a level that no one deserved explanations for anything. I've failed you all. Sorry @Bogotazo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> omg no don't do dis guyz


I like Turbo :conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I like Turbo :conf


I like you too brother C.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Wow.
> 
> I was just playing on how the convo had denigrated to such a level that no one deserved explanations for anything. I've failed you all. Sorry @Bogotazo


:good my bad


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> shut up you ****** bastard??


What a goofylol post ! :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :good my bad


Always all good. I just like to tease tommygun



Pabby said:


> What a goofylol post ! :lol:


:rofl :rofl

Simple question.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @JMP started this crapfest :rolleyes


Fill me in man....what's going on in this thread? Last time I checked it, it was only like two pages long.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What a shit show :rofl love you all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JMP said:


> Fill me in man....what's going on in this thread? Last time I checked it, it was only like two pages long.


someones an asshole for sure? I .....I..... :conf


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea mans . "I dont like other peoples opinions"



I.e im a cunt


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> See it's shit like this that pisses me off...it's bad enough that I can't really talk boxing with regular people because they don't know shit about it, but then I have to come on here and try and have a legitimate boxing discussion regarding a point that you tried to make, and this is the shit you come with. You've still yet to explain or validate your point that Curry beats Floyd. I posted the video of a fight that illustrated some of my points of contention that you blew off with no objective analysis at all, you follow up with kindergarten name calling. Dude it was your point being discussed, who makes an arguable point then refuses to argue said point? Curry wasn't that strong, in terms of physical strength, he was pretty easily pushed around and tied up. He could (in bigger fights) allow opponents to dictate pace and get into their comfort zones. He had fast hands but also could fall into trying range finding pawing punches that put him in bad positions, he did a good job applying intelligent pressure but would throw his punches then get caught watching and hit with counters, I mean all of this could be seen in the fight if you actually watched it. You say well it was at 154...while campaigning at WW we also saw Floyd go to 154, far from his "best weight", but he wasn't outboxed...he wasn't physically outmatched...and he didnt lose to "pretty good" fighters at said weight. Again I like Curry, and have no doubt he could do OK vs Floyd, but at the end of the day Floyd beats based on being a simply better fighter. If you disagree, then lay out your argument and we can compare contrast, I'm not claiming to be Burt Sugar but if you can't/won't do that then fuck off with all the "retard" comments and sarcastic bullshit. I'm not trying to be a dick, but FFS discuss/defend/validate your point, that's kinda how this shit works.


Good post.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd against the Fab Four goes 1-2 with 1 no contest (duck)... 

1. Leonard: Ray wins by concise decision in a somewhat lackluster, technical fight
2. Hearns: Hearns wins via decision in a close, controversial fight that many feel could've gone either way
3. Duran: Floyd outboxes Duran to a decision victory
4. Hearns: Floyd never so much as utters Marvin's name and finds a way to avoid him at all costs


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Take a load off anny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Was a tongue in cheek comment where I called him not that smart, as opposed to stupid. But even with that, you can see how his opinion on all time greats really isn't up to much. He doesn't know about boxing history. The video does not help any argument that floyd is the GOAT.


yeah you right


Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, I think we all need to calm down and start a Curry vs. Mayweather thread maybe. Start fresh.
> 
> Also agree, boxers often give opinions based purely on what they've seen by chance or in their time, they're not boxing nerds like us. Except for Tyson :lol:


yeah this thread got pretty off course :yep

and yeah Tyson is a nerd too lol. Mayweather actually knows a decent amount of boxing history also. He doesn't keep up with the current scene much though like Roger


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Flea mans . "I dont like other peoples opinions"
> 
> I.e im a cunt


Fleaman is a good poster with a wealth of knowledge. You're a spastic. Perhaps you should learn something from him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true, but he didn't really start until he saw tommy's post about "Floyd retarded fans"


Agree or disagree: Floyd has some of the most arrogant fans of boxing.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mayweather would probably be too sharp for Curry.

Wins a competitive but clear UD.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Mayweather would probably be too sharp for Curry.
> 
> Wins a competitive but clear UD.


If Floyd wins it aint because of sharpness, Curry was very sharp himself


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Flea mans . "I dont like other peoples opinions"
> 
> I.e im a cunt


Nah, most people are retards. Well, you are.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You're one of the best P4P posters on this forum.


Lol. That was incredibly gay.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Lol. That was incredibly gay.


He is. Good knowledge about a wide variety of subjects.

You on the other hand, are average.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I just noticed that I started this thread, huh :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fleaman is a good poster with a wealth of knowledge. You're a spastic. Perhaps you should learn something from him.


6 year esb and chb veteran, I dont know who the fuck you are, says it all


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 6 year esb and chb veteran, I dont know who the fuck you are, says it all


Somebody who's been on chb a year longer than you and has 6000 more posts than you. Don't try to play all elitist as if you're in some class above me on an internet forum you fucking mong :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, also, the only things anybody knows you for is "Floored" (where you proved you are an undeniable retard) and pretending to be black when you're white as fuck.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> He is. Good knowledge about a wide variety of subjects.
> 
> You on the other hand, are average.


I don't know who gave you the task of rating each poster, but you suck at it.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

It seems that people have really learned to separate Money Mayweather the character, from Floyd Mayweather the boxer. As far as Leonard not mentioning some participants in the WW division....he probably just doesn't watch it like that. He waits until someone does something that impresses him and then they show up on his radar. You have to look at it from relative terms. Leonard is one of the GOATS. GOATS aren't so easily impressed by some prospect that hasn't made their name yet. Anyway.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Somebody who's been on chb a year longer than you and has 6000 more posts than you. Don't try to play all elitist as if you're in some class above me on an internet forum you fucking mong :lol:


You changed your name and nobody still doesnt care who you are lol

Trust me im a class above you in every facet of life ya cunt


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You changed your name and nobody still doesnt care who you are lol
> 
> Trust me im a class above you in every facet of life ya cunt


:lol: You're pathetic.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> :lol: You're pathetic.


I think he might just be the worst poster on here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I think he might just be the worst poster on here.


The fact he knows I went through a name change without me even mentioning it shows he knows who I am :lol: I've got a fairly big presence on chb spread between the different forums. Unlike MW, however, I don't live for my online identity :lol:

It's quite sad when you take a step back and think about it. He's a white male, he's an adult, he's meant to be doing stuff with his life... but instead he's on an internet forum telling people he's black, bragging about how well known he is on forums and contributing posts like "Money team ya diiiig. BLAT" to otherwise sensible threads. What an utter degenerate.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> The fact he knows I went through a name change without me even mentioning it shows he knows who I am :lol: I've got a fairly big presence on chb spread between the different forums. Unlike MW, however, I don't live for my online identity :lol:
> 
> It's quite sad when you take a step back and think about it. He's a white male, he's an adult, he's meant to be doing stuff with his life... but instead he's on an internet forum telling people he's black, bragging about how well known he is on forums and contributing posts like "Money team ya diiiig. BLAT" to otherwise sensible threads. What an utter degenerate.


He deserves an aneurysm.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You changed your name and *nobody still doesnt care* who you are lol
> 
> Trust me im a class above you in every facet of life ya cunt


Except in literacy level, hopefully.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Except in literacy level, hopefully.


Wait, that didn't make any goddamn sense, either. What an ironic bit of failure that was.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Wait, that didn't make any goddamn sense, either. What an ironic bit of failure that was.


Why didn't it make sense?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Why didn't it make sense?


Looking back, it made perfect sense. Guess it was me who failed.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> The fact he knows I went through a name change


Nope i can tell there's some pent up animosity you have for me, just one of the many cunts I clowned on in the oast who still have sore vaginas.

I dont know who you are but i can tell one of my bitches a mile away


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I think he might just be the worst poster on here.


Think of 30 fighters more accomplished than Hearms yet sonny?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope i can tell there's some pent up animosity you have for me, just one of the many cunts I clowned on in the oast who still have sore vaginas.
> 
> I dont know who you are but i can tell one of my bitches a mile away


This is the first time we've had a back and forth as far as my memory goes. I'm going to stop replying to you now as you're boring.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This is the first time we've had a back and forth as far as my memory goes. I'm going to stop replying to you now as you're boring.


Cunt


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Think of 30 fighters more accomplished than Hearms yet sonny?


Plenty. But there's no point telling you because you will only boxrec them and pick them apart out of pettiness.


----------

